# Telefonie bzw. Videokonferenz im Netzwerk



## Luessem (17. März 2004)

Eine Frage an die Runde zum Thema Ausbau und Nutzung von Heimnetzwerken:

Ich habe vor in unserer Wohnung mehrere Räume per Netzwerk zu verbinden. Es soll dafür vorerst ein Rechner mit einem 5-fach Hub verbunden werden. Von dem Hub sollen dann die 5 Leitungen in verschiedene Räume verteilt werden, um dann in einer Wanddose zu enden. Mit meinem Laptop sollte ich mich ja dann in jedem Raum mit dem "Hauptrechner" verbinden können.

Ich hoffe, ich habe bis hierhin keinen Denkfehler, ansonsten bitte schreien.

Weitergedacht:

Ist es möglich zwischen den Computern über eine entsprechende Software eine Audioverbindung (ähnlich Telefon) bzw. eine Videokonferenz zu starten? Ich habe bereits verschiedene Internetseiten zu diesem Thema durchforstet, ich verstehe die Beiträge aber immer so, dass dies nur über einen Server machbar ist. Ich habe jedoch in meinem Netzwerk keinen Server, alle PC's sind nur über den benannten Hub miteinander verbunden.

Bitte um zahlreiche Antworten.


----------



## Jipper (17. März 2004)

Google doch mal nach "Netmeeting" - das könnte das sein was Du suchst.

Oder mal hier schnell schauen :

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms/internet/netmeeting.htm


----------



## Luessem (17. März 2004)

*Problem: Internet notwendig*

Hallo Jipper,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, hier aber das Problem, welches ich umgehen möchte:

Zitat aus Deinem Link: 

Verbindung herstellen!
Damit Sie eine Verbindung herstellen können, brauchen Sie natürlich einen Konferenzpartner, der wie Sie selbst, *online ist* und seine IP-Adresse. Tragen Sie diese Adresse Ihres Gegenübers in die Eingabezeile ein, und starten Sie mit einem Klick auf das Telefonsymbol die Konferenzanfrage. Beim "Angerufenen" klingelt es und es öffnet sich eine Dialogbox. Wird Ihr Anruf angenommen, dann tauchen kurz darauf die Namen der Konferenzteilnehmer im NetMeeting-Fenster auf. 

Dieses Programm ist mir bekannt, jedoch möchte ich nicht online sein. Die Verbindung zu einem bzw. mehreren Netzwerkpartnern soll ohne Internet-Verbindung erstellt werden. Sollte dies auch möglich sein, bitte nur kurze Nachricht geben, da ich es noch nicht im Netzwerk ausprobiert habe. Der Link jedenfalls geht auf diese Problematik nicht ein.

Beste Grüße

Luessem


----------



## CyHome (18. März 2004)

*Netmeeting ist in Ordnung*

Hallo zusammen...

also das mit dem Netmeeting ist schon eine ganz feine Sache!

Hier nur ein kleiner Tipp von meiner Seite. Falls Du das O/S Win XP hast, gibt es dafür keine Netmeeting Version zum herunterladen!

Aber es gibt einen kleinen Trick.
Einfach auf  Start - Ausführen: Dort dann eingeben: conf.exe

Dann startet die Installation von Netmeeting für WinXP... dann einfach nur noch die IP von einem Rechner anwählen (bei dem Du Netmeeting auch installiert hast) und schon kann das geplauder losgehen!
Videostreams sind genauso möglich wie Chatten oder Audio-Converenc...

Also... viel Spass damit...


----------



## Luessem (18. März 2004)

*Win-XP*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, werde ich direkt nach Verlegung der Kabel mal ausprobieren.


----------

